# Home made mouse food



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I want to start mixing my own mouse food and also was wondering if there was a way I could mix it so that I can feed my hamsters with it as well. Please leave a list of what you make your mouse food with (if you do)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dog food, wild bird feed and rolled oats.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Check out this thread:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334

I believe mice and hamsters have different nutritional needs, so it wouldn't be biologically appropriate to feed them the same food.


----------

